

Ask HN: SEO – Absolute Links vs. Relative Links - marvwhere

What do you think? Is their any different&#x2F;impact to SEO juice, if internal links are absolute or relative?<p>Vote with: ABSOLUTE or RELATIVE<p>Feel free to tell us why!!
======
kull
there is no difference from the SEO standpoint

